# Bigpond Thomson TG782T failed to connect



## ihateeatingless (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,
I get this message when I try and access the Internet.

Thomson TG782T Failed to connect...
Your gateway cannot detect a DSL signal or is having problems connecting.
Check your gateway is connected to ADSL MODEM on the filter/splitter, and that WALL SOCKET on the filter/spiltter is connected to your telephone wall socket. 
Ensure all other telephone devices that share the phone line have a fliter/splitter fitted. 

I am far from a computer whizz, I have checked all the cables and made sure everything is connected.
I am using a Mac book and also connect wirelessly my iPad, iPhone and iPod touch. Our service provider is Telstra Bigpond.

We had really big winds last night and today it's not working, I am wondering if that has something to do with it?

Could any body help me in any way?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your first step is to call telstra support to confirm you have connection.


----------

